# Alarma con pics



## cesaraugustop (Nov 27, 2012)

hola amigos de la comunidad foros de electrónica cordial saludo, subo el enlace de un proyecto que realice utilizando dos pic 16f877A, este es el diseño preliminar espero sus comentarios para ver que le puedo modificar me gustaría programar todo en un solo pic pero no lo pude hacer debido a que uso la versión demo de MICROC y solo permite un máximo de 2K.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 27, 2012)

> este es el diseño preliminar *espero sus comentarios* para ver que le puedo modificar me gustaría programar todo en un solo pic pero no lo pude hacer debido a que uso la versión demo de MICROC



Felicidades Por tu presentacion se ve que le dedicaste tiempo.
Felicidades por tu proyecto se ve muy buen trabajo
pero sobre todo Felicidades por ser la primer persona que *YO* conozco que no usa un software pirata 

Pd. existen LCD de 4 Filas se veria a mi gusto mejor


----------

